# HELP Won't start Stihl BR320 back pack blower



## awsmallengine (Feb 26, 2015)

So I'm working on this blower my friend said it just died. Good compression 150lbs, new fuel filter, new ethanol free 50/1 fuel, new plug, good fire with spark tester and grounding the plug, cleaned magnets and coil of rust then set gap at 0.010 ten thousandths, plug gap at 0.020, replaced carburetor with new after two rebuilds, plug is clean and wet with fuel after a few pulls didn't even try to fire, if you pull the fuel line off carb it has high pressure, the rope does not jerk like the flywheel key is snapped, I tested the kill switch and it's functioning properly, I removed the wires from coil to disable any accidental grounding I've adjusted the new carb L screw back in carefully then backed out 1.5 turns then quarter turns counter clockwise trying to find that sweet spot and never could get it to fire. I removed the muffler thinking it could be clogged still won't run doesn't have a spark arrester on it. Pulled the carb and pulled the cord and fuel shoots from small hole at bottom of intake gasket. I'm missing something it has fuel air fire and compression I asked around if I could check resistance on this coil and was told no does anyone have any ideas on where I should investigate next.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

A sheared key doesn't necessarily mean that the pull cord is going to jerk. It the nut is tighten like it's suppose to be, it's not going to move very easily BUT at one point it could move enough to throw the timing off. The timing can be off and still get spark.
Which spark tester do you use? 
One way to test magnet is to hold a screw driver about 3 inches away from the magnet and slowly move towards it. You should start feeling it being pulled about 1 1/2 to 2 inches. You could be getting fire but not enough for combustion.


----------



## awsmallengine (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey thank you for the reply I'll look into the flywheel key I just didn't want to tear into it just yet but guess I'm gonna have to. I have changed the key on a few lawn mowers but never a blower. I'm confident there is plenty of spark. The tester I used is the clamp type and the light bulb type but when I ground the plug directly to the block it fires like crazy. Thanks for the advice on the magnets it does have magnetic pull but I'll check the inch and a half thing because I just checked it from a centimeter or so. Thank you


----------

